# Chevrolet 6.5 Diesel



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Has anyone used or use a chevrolet 6.5 to pull with? I have one that I have been tinkering with for the last year and have finally gotten in to where it will pull half decent. It is a 94 model 3500 4wd SRW single cab with a manual transmission. It definitely does not pull like a cummins or duramax, but I will say it pulls pretty decent if you arent in a hurry. Does any have any expereince with these engines?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I think you and Stackemup need to talk. I think he has one. Pour the coal to it is all I can tell you.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually, I wouldnt pour the coal to it. It wasn't designed to be hard enough for too much extra coal. 
You lift a head, overheat the turbo or something very expensive to repair.
That is not one of the diesels you want to over fuel.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I had a 98. Sold it last year. Bought it out of college in 03 with 140k on it. It was in perfect condition and the former owner was a perfectionist. I ran it from 140k to 220k. Only thing I did to the engine was 2 fuel pump drivers at $300 each.Mine was a manual trans truck. I pulled an 8k skidsteer trailer with it. Pulled it fine, but no speed demond. Mine had 165 deg thermostats in it which I think is one of the reasons the engine lasted so long. Cold in the winter but it never overheated. Long pullls up hill would really test it.By the time I sold it the suspension wasnt taking the loads well anymore even with air bags. I think I also may have been low on boost. Bought it for $9750, put 80k on it over 11 years and sold it for $4500. I think I did pretty good. I liked to refer to it as a 5/8 ton cause I think it was a little short of a 3/4 ton by todays standards...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

I have always been told they are pretty weak engines and that you dont want to overboost them or overfuel them. I have kept mine in stock configuration except for a manual waste gate, K&N air filter setup to do away with the pitiful factory one, a set of fuel injectors, lift pump, and a new fuel pump drivers. I bought it from a little old lady whos husband had passed away and she could not drive it. I only paid $2500 for it, but I have put a transfer case in it and the engine work. I am hoping to pull tractors with it and a stock trailer. I have an international medium duty for heavier stuff, but the air conditioner in the chevy is nice as well as being able to drive over 60mph.

PaMike, it sounds like you had a good one. I am hoping mine will keep going for a few more years at least.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, mine was one of the last years so it had a lot of the updates. Mine had the better cooling system and the electronic pump.

I bought it when a comparable cummins was twice the money..


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a 93'. Had the screw about ready to fall out of the pump to try to keep half way to a Power Stroke, which would never happen. It went 100,000 miles and cracked the block. Got a new crate engine for it and drove it to 200,000 when it promptly cracked its block again. The diesel guy in town says that is normal. I loved driving that truck and if I still had it would put a Cummins in it.

Always thought a stock 6.5 in a 1/2 ton or blazer/Tahoe/Yukon would be nice.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Mine was excellent for a truck to run errands, get feed, throw a pallet in the bed etc. 19 MPG for a truck that can haul a 2000 lb pallet is pretty good. The problem was people wanted the trucks to run with a cummins and powerstroke and that just wasn't going to happen.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Had a '98 that I bought new. Three trannies, fsd and a few minor issues until 180,000. Plowed for 10 years with it, frame was shot, they crack by the front shock holders. Wish it had held up, nice runner.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't pout the coals to it. The webbing in the block casting for the crankshaft cracks when gotten too hot for too long. They weren't meant to be a big luggy engine, more for hauling whatever you can fit in the box or smaller trailer. I pull a 28' gooseneck and that is all it wants. I'm not in any hurry to get there so we just take our time. Love the rattle of it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got an '04 with the Isuzu diesel. It is basically gutless and drinks fuel if you hang much of a trailer on it. It's only useful for pulling small trailers and stuff you can fit in the bed. I got it cheap, can't get much for it, so I hang on to it. I've got an F-350 to pull big trailers.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My buddy has a cummins and a chev 6.5, the 6.5 was given to the hired man to drive. They don't pull trailers with it but it hauls fencing materials ok. Little saggy in the butt like most chevs but gets the job done for cheap. He's looking for a cummins with a dumping flatbed to replace it next year, just so they can unload the fence posts etc faster.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

When I first posted this I had not pulled anything, but a skid steer. Well a few weeks ago I needed to haul the tractor (5075 cab and loader) and baler so I put them on a 25 ft goosenck and pulled them about 40 miles each way with the 6.5 Chevy. It was heavy, but actually pulled it pretty good. I think it was about 16k behind the truck, but pulled it good.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> I've got an '04 with the Isuzu diesel. It is basically gutless and drinks fuel if you hang much of a trailer on it. It's only useful for pulling small trailers and stuff you can fit in the bed. I got it cheap, can't get much for it, so I hang on to it. I've got an F-350 to pull big trailers.


Isn't the Dura-Max an Isuzu design?


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Largest load I pulled with mine, I pulled across the scales at Jolly Gardener (now Old Castle) Mulch plant in Poland at 27,000 lbs. Had a 23' Moritz gooseneck loaded with pallets of mulch for my brother's hardware store. It was an interesting ride home. He hadn't done the math when he sent me for the load.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

atgreene said:


> Largest load I pulled with mine, I pulled across the scales at Jolly Gardener (now Old Castle) Mulch plant in Poland at 27,000 lbs. Had a 23' Moritz gooseneck loaded with pallets of mulch for my brother's hardware store. It was an interesting ride home. He hadn't done the math when he sent me for the load.


I bet it was. Imagine someone pulling out in front of you. Instant vehicular homicide. Commercial drivers go to jail for that (gross and wanton overloading) and loose their license too.


----------



## HFTX (Oct 10, 2015)

Get rid of it. if it hasn't caused issues it will in time. Transmission will give you issues and The Injector Pump Controller will give you constant issues even if you relocate it to a cooler. Maybe if you stick it in a 12v fridge you might make it last that way. That is the only truck that I actually had to change out a shifting fork on because it spread & wouldn't stay on shift ring any more. We got lucky and found it from a parter, Chevrolet wants 1000 for it and you get entire top cover.

My suggestion, sell it for parts. plenty of people looking for a lot of parts if they still have one.


----------

